# Lets discuss our Menthol/Koolada mixes



## Silver

Hi all

For the past few months I have been testing out what happens if i add menthol concentrate to other ready made juices.

Mostly, I have been pleasantly surprised. In some cases it just adds a nice dimension to a juice, in other cases it totally transforms a juice into something very special. I usualy add just a few drops to a tank or the Reo bottle.

*I like the menthol for its coolness, its freshness and the enhanced throat hit.* Sometimes i enjoy the menthol burn i get at the back of my throat on a long lung hit. Glorious. I find it very pleasing to switch from a tobacco or other richer vape to a menthol related vape just to cleanse my taste buds and refresh my palate.

So lets discuss our menthol mixes here.

I am loving it with VM's Strawberry and VM's Berry Blaze (mixed fruit). I have also added it to Bombies Nanas Cream and it works well there too. I did not like adding menthol to VM Banana Cream - that mox does not taste nice. I like Banana Cream but the menthol destroys it for me. Interesting... I am using VM's menthol concentrate as my menthol additive.

@yuganp was explaining to me at the last Midrand Vape Meet that @Oupa's menthol concentrate is of lower strength than he used to get before from TFA. I think that topic needs more discussion.

We know of @Rob Fisher 's famous Tropical Ice mix, which has Coconut mixed in to an already potent VM Menthol ice. His mix is now offered as a ready made product from VM.

But i want to hear about other mixes. So all you menthol heads and juice mixers, lets discuss what great menthol related mixes you have come up with. I would like to hear what goes well with menthol and what doesnt. Pointers from the experienced vendors are also welcome (hint hint)

I have recently gotten some Koolada and will be experimenting with that soon. As i understand it, Koolada gives the coolness without the actual menthol flavour. Feel free to chat about your koolada concotions too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis

Oh man, menthol and koolada...
I love me some MK! (Menthol/Koolada).

MK + Strawberry.
MK + Pear.
MK + Hazelnut.
MK + Coffee.

Menthol is just an amazingly versatile "mixer" flavouring that seems to brighten up a lot of flavours. But there is a limit.
For me, I have found that adding Menthol to a single-flavour mix is insanely nice. Any single flavouring combined with Menthol just works.
What I found though, is that as soon as you add other flavours to it - it starts losing its versatility.
Combo-flavours just dont work out with menthol added, or the menthol starts "killing" and changing come of those flavours into something altogether unwanted.

That's where Koolada comes in. Koolada isnt really a flavouring. It's an additive.
Just like sweetener, sour, smooth, saline, etc - you use it to round out your flavours. And that is where Koolada steps it's game up.
It works perfectly well in multi-flavour mixes, giving it that crisp cool finish.

It should be noted though, that menthol gives you an iceyfresh inhale and most of its effect will be in the mouth and on deep pull, the back of the throat.
Koolada on the other hand gives you that iceyfresh, but reversed - it sits on the exhale starting in the lower throat and coming up as far as the back of the throat.

Together the two of them make Frostbite/Menthol Ice/etc.

So while you can add Koolada to just about anything you wanna "chill" a bit, Menthol is a bit more touchy when it comes to multi-flavour mixes.
But nothing stops you from making a nice Menthol + Berry, and splashing some Koolada over that.


My favourite MK mix atm is MK + Strawberry.
My favourite M mix is M + Mint Candy (TASTES LIKE MOUTHWASH HEHE!!!)
My favourite K mix is my new personal recipe (Strawberry Fridge Tart) - Strawberry, a nutty crust, sweet cream - round it off with a light touch of Koolada.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @WHeunis!
Winner post of note. You have given me lots of homework


----------



## Andre

Have yet to try Koolada, but have now and then added a bit of VM's menthol concentrate to my NETs from Heather's Heavenly Vapes, specifically Huntsman and Dark Horse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I have been experimenting with both for about four months now, and for me the koolada adds something special to most of the flavours, I find that menthol sweetens many juices. And I have to be careful not to add too much. For that reason I prefer to use the Koolada. 

My all time favourite juice is a "Nanner Bear" clone by grizzly vapes, which I can transform into the "Polar Bear" by adding menthol/koolada. I never mix in large batches though, I only add directly to the tank/bottle when refilling. Doing so for me allows for more experimentation.


----------



## Q-Ball

How much Koolada do you guys add, I heard that 1 drop per ml of juice is fine?


----------



## WHeunis

Q-Ball said:


> How much Koolada do you guys add, I heard that 1 drop per ml of juice is fine?


Sounds about right.
Just for perspective, matter of interest - 1 drop per ml equates to roughly 4-5% depending on viscosity. In the case of Koolada, 5%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have a couple of bottles of Koolada but have yet to try it... but I think I'm going to start down this road and if I'm not crazy about a juice I will add menthol and or koolada and see how we go... this could be a whole new world for me!


----------



## yuganp

Koolada seems to work with most juices except tobacco flavored ones to make iced versions of the juice.

Menthol works best with the fruit flavors and tobaccos.

It could be that menthol does not react well with the cream flavors or some other ingredient in the desert type flavors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Guunie

I have the concentrates from skyblue and even at 2.5% of each in a 50/50 pg vg mix it is nice and refreshing..add some wintergreen or dragonfruit to that and... Mmmmm amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

Now this thread popped up at the right time. I bought some Koolada yet I don't like menthol and needed some ways to use it. 

My first post Liqua order was a bunch of 10ml bottles from VM and included Menthol Ice which was way too intense fir me and confirmedI dint like menthol liquid. I tried to recycle to fellow twispers who refused as it wasn't "approved like Twisp" liquids and they didn't want it so I resorted to mixing a bit in my tank of other flavours as you can't waste alcohol I mean juice. 

Findings:
50/50 mix with strawberry = awesome (think it's being sold as strawberry snap now)
50/50 mix with litchi = awesome 
1/3 with peach rooibos = really good 
A few drops with VM4 = pretty nice change 
Mix with Banana Cream = I dare not mix menthol and cream.

I have a ton of strawberry flavours now and getting tired of them since I have so many and a few unopened bottled so the Koolada might be a good way to liven it up. Also bought some watermelon flavour which I think might work well and this thread just made me curious about mixing in with pina colada and I have coconut so tropical ice might be another option.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arno4jackie

Hey there guys

I have been experimenting with DIY juice for almost a year. I bought a menthol flavor a few months back and just bought some Koolada from Bossvape.
I recently got a nice recipe for a Trinity clone which i am still experimenting with but would like to give a go on Trinity on ice but i have no idea how much Koolada you would add. I currently have a 100ml bottle of Trinity for my ADV and then another ready when this one is done that i want to turn into Trinity on ice.

I can't post links yet but you can find my recipe on 99juices called new trinity clone


----------



## Andre

arno4jackie said:


> Hey there guys
> 
> I have been experimenting with DIY juice for almost a year. I bought a menthol flavor a few months back and just bought some Koolada from Bossvape.
> I recently got a nice recipe for a Trinity clone which i am still experimenting with but would like to give a go on Trinity on ice but i have no idea how much Koolada you would add. I currently have a 100ml bottle of Trinity for my ADV and then another ready when this one is done that i want to turn into Trinity on ice.
> 
> I can't post links yet but you can find my recipe on 99juices called new trinity clone


Many get a cardboard taste from Koolada. It definitely mutes flavours. Do not use more that 1.0%, 0.5% will be better. A much better bet would be to use WS-23, which is much colder at the same percentage as Koolada - use it between 0.5 and 1.0%, depending on how cold you want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

